# Audi TT vegas yellow tuning from Slovenia



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to the forum. I am the owner of new Audi TT.

My English is bad, I hope that we will understand each other. 

More pictures I will put later.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

OEM LOOK.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi ukoslov, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi ukoslov, Welcome to the TTF.
> Hoggy.


Thank you.

First of all, we replaced S line front grille and removed the logos AUDI.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

ukoslov said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ukoslov, Welcome to the TTF.
> ...


Why these changes? Are you going to put the Audi rings back on the grille to create a 'mk2 look'? :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Arbalest said:


> ukoslov said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


A definite improvement if he does,sort of makes up for the colour


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Are the rings just stuck on?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I reckon so..

Hairdryer and dental floss job to get the logo's off..


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Good to hear!

One of my least fave parts on the mk3.

If they're not pinned they're coming off 8)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Good call !

Thought I was the only one who didn't like the rings on the bonnet,dirt traps anyway


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow - if they are glued on then I could be pursuaded to take them off the bonnet of my TTS. Looks much better.

I did wonder where the OP was going on this - looks interesting!

Ian.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

+1 for the rings in the front grille


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I like the look of removing the TT from the rear but I quite like the rings on. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If OP is keeping the rings they def need to be black in this case. Chrome and yellow do not mix.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

ianle said:


> Wow - if they are glued on then I could be pursuaded to take them off the bonnet of my TTS. Looks much better.
> 
> Ian.


Yes the rings are glued.  It is much better without them.

The next step was to replace S line suspension with H&R suspension, placed on the vehicle H&R spacers at the front 10mm, the rear 15 mm and calipers were painted in black.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

OEM exhaust will be replaced with Supersprint (turbo downpipe kit + centre pipe + rear exhaust with valve + 4 endpipe kit right - left 120 x 80 matt black)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Carry on like this and you won't have much of the original car that you paid for left :lol:


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

On a car that is a few years old then some modifications are fair enough; but to start 'butchering' a brand new car in this way seems,frankly, rather bizarre. I'm no expert but I would question whether this could invalidate the warranty?


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Each to their own, but....I just don't get it! :?


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Vegas Yelllow - the only reason to get a mk3. Your car looks amazing.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

hooting_owl said:


> Vegas Yelllow - the only reason to get a mk3. Your car looks amazing.


+1

Thank you.

Audi warranty does not apply to parts that are not OEM.
All exposed parts of the vehicle shall be protected with a protective film.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

looks good, more photos please.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Interesting... the colour does appear to have a nice depth and lustre to it, very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Supersprint exhaust for new TT. It looks great.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Mr R said:


> Interesting... the colour does appear to have a nice depth and lustre to it, very nice! Congratulations.


Thank you.

The vehicle is protected by a special wax which gives a special DEEP LOOK. 



DOD00 said:


> looks good, more photos please.


Thank you.

Photos come..


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

The ride height & stance looks perfect with the springs & spacers. Well done! Now why couldn't Audi have achieved that in the first place?

I'd buy that kit. PM me.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> The ride height & stance looks perfect with the springs & spacers. Well done!
> 
> I'd buy that kit. PM me.


Car looks now much more dynamic than before, driving was excellent, not too hard...

Now why couldn't Audi have achieved that in the first place? 
Because AUDI prepares TT RS and the model represents the top of sportiness, my opinion.

Supersprint exhaust can not buy yet, I get it the first in October, because we know well. 8)


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

If anyone would need OEM S LINE front grille and S LINE springs , please contact me PM.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

How much £s for the springs & spacers shipped to UK. Also, are these springs suitable for vehicles equipped with Mag ride?


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> Also, are these springs suitable for vehicles equipped with Mag ride?


Yes.

If somebody need..


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Tnx. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Currently, we are still waiting to supply exhaust.


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

ukoslov said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > Also, are these springs suitable for vehicles equipped with Mag ride?
> ...


What mats did you go with?


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Any shots of the car from the back without the rings? I am thinking of removing the badges but I want to know whether to leave the rings on or not. Thanks :?


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

Car looks amazing....keep sending those photos


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

visuar said:


> ukoslov said:
> 
> 
> > SpudZ said:
> ...


This.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

DOD00 said:


> Any shots of the car from the back without the rings? I am thinking of removing the badges but I want to know whether to leave the rings on or not. Thanks :?


Something for you DOD00. Without rings! :wink:


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

That silver foot rest cover would be good. They deliberately don't spec that for UK cars for some reason.

Anyone know where a genuine one can be found?


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi ukoslov, thanks for the photos. The car looks great! Can i ask you are the spacers to the front 10mm H&R and are they hubcentric? I am trying to get them and they say 10mm are not hub centric, is that true..? Thanks

The foot rest is nice, i have been looking but I can only find them for LHD.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

DOD00 said:


> Hi ukoslov, thanks for the photos. The car looks great! Can i ask you are the spacers to the front 10mm H&R and are they hubcentric? I am trying to get them and they say 10mm are not hub centric, is that true..? Thanks


Yes H&R front and rear. Type as in the photo, but black. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

20mm on the rear were too much?


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

DOD00 said:


> 20mm on the rear were too much?


Yes, but on the limit.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

You mean 20mm were too much and the 15mm were on the limit? Thanks.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

DOD00 said:


> You mean 20mm were too much and the 15mm were on the limit? Thanks.


15 mm is OK, 20mm were on the limit, but it is still OK. 

See photo


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Cool thanks!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

[/quote]The next step was to replace S line suspension with H&R suspension[/quote]

By how much did you drop the front & rear suspension?


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

The next step was to replace S line suspension with H&R suspension[/quote]

By how much did you drop the front & rear suspension?[/quote]

Hi SpudZ,

25 mm front and rear


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Today photografed


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I wasn't sure about taking the rings off but that looks great.
Why couldn't they come from the factory lowered like that instead of a gap you could park a bus in?!

Nice work.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> I wasn't sure about taking the rings off but that looks great.
> Why couldn't they come from the factory lowered like that instead of a gap you could park a bus in?!
> 
> Nice work.
> ...


Tnx Sherry13.

The rings off, much better 

Supersprint exhaust I get the first week of Oktober [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi DOD00,

see the photo,the diameter of the spacer is equal to the diameter of the hub


----------



## GJScot (May 5, 2015)

Hi. is the hub lip size ok with the 10mm spacers? I know the 15mm spacers are ok but just wanted to know about 10mm compatibility with hubs. Thanks


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

GJScot said:


> Hi. is the hub lip size ok with the 10mm spacers? I know the 15mm spacers are ok but just wanted to know about 10mm compatibility with hubs. Thanks


Hi GJScot,

10mm is OK, YES. 

New Supersprint exhaust for MK3 TTS (left) / right OEM exhaust TTS [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## GJScot (May 5, 2015)

Hi UKOSLOV and thanks. Can you say what the spacer part numbers are? My supplier has given me a part number of 3055571 for the H&R 15mm rears but nothing for the front 10mm spacers. Cheers.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey ukoslov,

Any more work done?


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

GJScot said:


> Hi UKOSLOV and thanks. Can you say what the spacer part numbers are? My supplier has given me a part number of 3055571 for the H&R 15mm rears but nothing for the front 10mm spacers. Cheers.


Hi,

part number B2055573A [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

DOD00 said:


> Hey ukoslov,
> 
> Any more work done?


I am still waiting on Supersprint exhaust.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

seems very good, but for some reason i always say that supersprint exhaust seems overpriced. A lot Overpriced :roll:


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

tdi_van said:


> seems very good, but for some reason i always say that supersprint exhaust seems overpriced. A lot Overpriced :roll:


Possible, but buy with discount  - large


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

MUST BE a HUGE discount from retail price showed in the website.

Downpipe with 100cpsi - 1982 €
Downpipe with 200 cpsi- 2293€

Center exhaust - 597€

Rear exhaust ( back box) left-right - 1061€

Tips for the rear exhaust 247€
Tips rear exhaust Black- 309€

So its shocking expensive, even with an 50% discount from retail price is still more expensive than other options in the market.. IMO


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I really like what you've done so far and will be following your thread with keen interest.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Exhaust mounted next week..


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

Glad to see somebody modifying the MK3. You've made a real improvement and it looks really clean.  My TT-S is due to have the following installed next month: H&R Springs, H&R Spacers, TT-S plate-less grille & skorpion exhaust, so it's great to have an example of what's to come. I'm just awaiting a fixed spoiler now.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Have to look out for you next week when I visit Slovenia on business!  :wink:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

hxrpz said:


> Glad to see somebody modifying the MK3. You've made a real improvement and it looks really clean.  My TT-S is due to have the following installed next month: H&R Springs, H&R Spacers, TT-S plate-less grille & skorpion exhaust, so it's great to have an example of what's to come. I'm just awaiting a fixed spoiler now.


Cool! Need pics!

Let me know if you find a family living under the wheel arches! :wink:


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Have to look out for you next week when I visit Slovenia on business!  :wink:


 [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Central pipe and matt black oval tips 120 x 80 mm =) for my car


----------



## Pete Mac (Apr 21, 2014)

Congratulations Ukoslov. Lovely car . Never a big fan of the rings on the bonnet. Too much of a bug/dirt trap. You mention a special wax to protect the paint. Can you tell what it is please. Could it be Carlack 68 or Klasse. I used it on mine and the result is amazing. Good luck.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Pete Mac said:


> Congratulations Ukoslov. Lovely car . Never a big fan of the rings on the bonnet. Too much of a bug/dirt trap. You mention a special wax to protect the paint. Can you tell what it is please. Could it be Carlack 68 or Klasse. I used it on mine and the result is amazing. Good luck.


Tnx Pete Mac.

I use all of the Meguiars. ( A12/G18216 ULTIMATE LIQUID WAX) It is TOP!


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello ukoslav, is possible put detail photos from lower bumper gloss black grille covers which you changed?
Order number are 8S0 807 681/2B T94?
Many thanks.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I love the stance of the vehicle. Must stop talking about it & get me some springs and spacers..


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> I love the stance of the vehicle. Must stop talking about it & get me some springs and spacers..


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

The sound is remarkable, thanks to the team Supersprin from Italy [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## adm0101 (Sep 3, 2015)

care to upload some audio?


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

adm0101 said:


> care to upload some audio?


Yes, replaced full exhaust OEM with performance exhaust system and it was made engine tuning.

The vehicle has 325 HP.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

325? with what?


----------



## adm0101 (Sep 3, 2015)

ukoslov said:


> adm0101 said:
> 
> 
> > care to upload some audio?
> ...


can you post a video (with audio) online so we can hear what the new exhaust sounds like?


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> 325? with what?


Look at the internet site of MTM tuning, everything is explained ...


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

adm0101 said:


> ukoslov said:
> 
> 
> > adm0101 said:
> ...


Yes, we planned to do this..


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

How's the ride and handling with the lowered suspension?

It's the thing I hate most about the mk3, its stance is too high. We had a 2014 amplified black edition mk2 and it had a lovely low stance. I do think it's settling a bit after 500 miles and 2 weeks but doubt it will get much lower


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I already have mtm before you, but the first step so 298cv..
The exhaust I don't think gives 27cv

you can have max 320cv but since the exhaust is not mtm, I have serious doubts! plus, these data are not very reliable overtime without a car-test-
I'm them client since 2008, I went twice in Germany and three in the authorised mechanic near me..


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

winrya said:


> How's the ride and handling with the lowered suspension?
> 
> It's the thing I hate most about the mk3, its stance is too high. We had a 2014 amplified black edition mk2 and it had a lovely low stance. I do think it's settling a bit after 500 miles and 2 weeks but doubt it will get much lower


Me too. My old Mk2 Black Ed sat just right. I've noticed that even BMW are putting their new models out with mucha air between the arches..


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I already have mtm before you, but the first step so 298cv..
> The exhaust I don't think gives 27cv
> 
> you can have max 320cv but since the exhaust is not mtm, I have serious doubts! plus, these data are not very reliable overtime without a car-test-
> I'm them client since 2008, I went twice in Germany and three in the authorised mechanic near me..


The car has 325 HP, =) downpipe kit (replaces catalytic converter).


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

winrya said:


> How's the ride and handling with the lowered suspension?
> 
> It's the thing I hate most about the mk3, its stance is too high. We had a 2014 amplified black edition mk2 and it had a lovely low stance. I do think it's settling a bit after 500 miles and 2 weeks but doubt it will get much lower


There are two reasons why I dropped the car:

1) It looks much nicer and
2) Driving is much more dynamic, but not too hard, takes as a go-kart! 

My every vehicle is lowered, but be careful that you take quality suspension.
I recommend.

Today's photos from the sea - Portoroz Slovenia 21 C air.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

winrya said:


> How's the ride and handling with the lowered suspension?
> 
> It's the thing I hate most about the mk3, its stance is too high. We had a 2014 amplified black edition mk2 and it had a lovely low stance. I do think it's settling a bit after 500 miles and 2 weeks but doubt it will get much lower


Do not forget the spacers. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

ukoslov said:


> winrya said:
> 
> 
> > How's the ride and handling with the lowered suspension?
> ...


 Lovely mods mate... Noticed that you only replaces springs to lower the car but not coilovers ? I did similar to my previous car and while it was good, it developed a problem later, there was a cracking noise (like broken bearing) when turning the steering wheel as low speed, and it unfixable ! The mechanic guy said to lower properly, have to do a whole set together, not just springs.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Also some suggestions for you 

Smoke out taillight a bit...


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

audinut said:


> Also some suggestions for you
> 
> Smoke out taillight a bit...


Hi Audinut, thank you for your ideas. If you have the whole picture of the car, please send it to me. 

Which suspension you had?

The car will be sold and replaced by the RS soon !!


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

The car cleaned. In winter it will not be drive by road.

Original parts carefully removed, cleaned and stored. If somebody need:

- S- LINE FRONT GRILL - traveled 1000km
- S- LINE REAR DIFFUSER - traveled 4000km
- OEM EXHAUST - traveled 4000km
- OEM S-LINE SPRINGS - Spring converted at raising the vehicle.
- VELOUR FLOOR MATS - not used!
All parts are as a new.

Contact me if somebody need!


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks smart lowered like that. I'm no mechanic so couldn't do it. 
Anyone know if this can be done with magnetic ride or even if it's needed on TTS. I'm assuming TTS is lower?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes you can lower also magnetic ride but there is less choice of springs and you have to find the specific model for magnetic ride. I did in the previous TT but it's only an ahestetic factor because MR is already perfect.
If you want something better, buy an adjustable setting but then is not for a city use..or would be crazy to adjust everytime


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

ManuTT said:


> Yes you can lower also magnetic ride but there is less choice of springs and you have to find the specific model for magnetic ride. I did in the previous TT but it's only an ahestetic factor because MR is already perfect.
> If you want something better, buy an adjustable setting but then is not for a city use..or would be crazy to adjust everytime


Cheer


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

CarlV6TT said:


> Anyone know if this can be done with magnetic ride or even if it's needed on TTS. I'm assuming TTS is lower?


Of course it is possible. S line suspension is 10mm lower = TTS


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

He has magnetic ride and he wants to lower more than the s-line or magnetic ride (that are the same height)


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Perfectly possible on TTS! The yellow TT pictured is a TTS with mag and has been lowered by 25mm.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I knew it and I said but I think over a 1cm, the performance of magnetic ride will not be perfect anymore


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

> The car will be sold and replaced by the RS soon !!


Wow, that gotta be a record. New car ownership for less than 2 months and already has plan for upgrading.

You should jump to R8 man... my dream car... :lol:


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

audinut said:


> > The car will be sold and replaced by the RS soon !!
> 
> 
> Wow, that gotta be a record. New car ownership for less than 2 months and already has plan for upgrading.
> ...


I have a car since March 2015.  Yes, R8 or TTRS we will see.. :wink:


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

CiLA said:


> Hello ukoslav, is possible put detail photos from lower bumper gloss black grille covers which you changed?
> Order number are 8S0 807 681/2B T94?
> Many thanks.


Hi CiLA

I apologize for the late reply...


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

I need real detail photo from side grill, please. Detail on lath, too. 
Thanks


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Big thanks ...


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

CiLA said:


> Big thanks ...


Not at all! Refresh your topic with some new photos...


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Velour floor mats have already been delivered. The rest is still available if anyone needs it.

*Prices:

S LINE FRONT GRILL 100 EU+ SHIPPING
S LINE REAR DIFFUSOR 60 EU + SHIPPING
EXHAUST 100 EU + SHIPPING 
*
*SHIPPING SLO -UK = 16 EU! =)If someone are interested ...  *


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

audinut said:


> > T
> > You should jump to R8 man... my dream car... :lol:


Happy day today, I ordered R8, the expected date of delivery in April 2016. 

TT is for sale,If someone is interested.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

ukoslov said:


> Happy day today, I ordered R8, the expected date of delivery in April 2016. TT is for sale,If someone is interested.


By my reckoning you've had your TT for around 8 months and in that time you have replaced;

- front grille
- rear diffuser
- logos
- suspension + spacers
- floor mats
- exhaust
plus calipers painted black and protective film applied to paintwork.

Now you're selling the TT and buying an R8 :? :? 
Begs the question why did you buy a TT in the first place and then modify it wholesale if an R8 was what you really wanted. Guess you must be one very wealthy guy who can afford to lose thousands of Euros like this and not worry about it.
Hope you enjoy the R8, which looks an amazing car, and manage to hold on to it for at least one year.  
No doubt you are already planning your modifications.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

ukoslov said:


> audinut said:
> 
> 
> > > T
> ...


Whats the mileage?  :twisted: :roll:


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

[quote
TT is a very good vehicle. TT will be replaced, because I got a very good discount for the R8. Upgrades probably will be, but to a lesser extent.
I am not a rich man, far from it. 

TT got bigger brother R8 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

deeve said:


> Whats the mileage?  :twisted: :roll:


5320 mileage!

The car never drivable in bad weather, in storage.I can write that now looks more beautiful than when I took over at the salon!


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

ukoslov said:


> Happy day today, I ordered R8, the expected date of delivery in April 2016.
> TT is a very good vehicle. TT will be replaced, because I got a very good discount for the R8.


What sort of discount, given it is a new model?

Being new to Audi sports vehicles, the TTS has impressed me so much that I am tempted to try the new R8, but is it a viable every day car???


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Pugliese said:


> [
> 
> What sort of discount, given it is a new model?
> 
> Being new to Audi sports vehicles, the TTS has impressed me so much that I am tempted to try the new R8, but is it a viable every day car???


The discount was 18% exceptionally for 2 vehicles supplied. R8 definitely is not for everyday use of ....but it depends, for what purposes we use the car every day.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Waiting for a new owner ... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Hmmm, We expect major differences ... not only this !!! :?

The front bumper is the same? :?:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

It should look like this:


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Rev said:


> It should look like this:


Much better ... wait to see him live!


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Consumption of petrol for 325 HP !!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Depends from how you push!! With half of your km, my consumptions with 300cv is 10,3


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

TT got bigger brother R8 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The previous one was an enlarged and powered TTs..max respect for this one...but for the price, I remain loyal to my 2013 GT3..not the same power,or traction, or fashion but same cents on road


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Very nice car, but I thought you were expecting delivery in April 2016.
As regards your earlier comment of


ukoslov said:


> I am not a rich man, far from it.


who are you kidding; remind me again how much an R8 costs.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Arbalest said:


> Very nice car, but I thought you were expecting delivery in April 2016.
> As regards your earlier comment of
> 
> 
> ...


The first vehicle the new R8 V10 plus 5,2 FSI 612 HP in SLO, so i got a very large discount from the dealer. 

True, it came earlier than expected.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Great colour choice..


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> Great colour choice..


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I agree SpudZ!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

ukoslov said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > Great colour choice..
> ...


Me too, it's awesome!! :mrgreen:


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Alloy wheels for TT ?! Will be tested!


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Bad size tyries for TT. But I like to know wheel ET.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

luckily someone like this car in these days..


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

The TT was sold in France. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Supersprint Sport exhaust and front grill for sale.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Those wheels / tyres look as through it should be on rails  
Must be a mighty uncomfortable ride


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

deeve said:


> Those wheels / tyres look as through it should be on rails
> Must be a mighty uncomfortable ride


Yes, a little. 

It is a sports car.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

What a stunning TT!

I will defo be getting those springs and spacers!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

looking at this I wish I'd braved the yellow now 8)


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

ukoslov said:


> DOD00 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ukoslov, thanks for the photos. The car looks great! Can i ask you are the spacers to the front 10mm H&R and are they hubcentric? I am trying to get them and they say 10mm are not hub centric, is that true..? Thanks
> ...


Hi, can U pls advise where to buy the lock nut if I decide to use the 10mm spacer? Worry of loosing my rims without the locknut! Thks a lot


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

TTimi said:


> What a stunning TT!
> 
> I will defo be getting those springs and spacers!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Tnx. @ placeborick the car is great and the color is excellent. 

@ BHL My tuner supplied for me. (BLACK COLOR) (from H&R)


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

ukoslov said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > What a stunning TT!
> ...


Hi there, appreciate yr respond.. will check with H&R.. cheers


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

BHL said:


> ukoslov said:
> 
> 
> > TTimi said:
> ...


@BHL something new?


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi mate.

Do you have the part number, or do you know where I can buy the plateless grille please?

Kind Regards

James Harper


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ukoslov said:


> OEM exhaust will be replaced with Supersprint (turbo downpipe kit + centre pipe + rear exhaust with valve + 4 endpipe kit right - left 120 x 80 matt black)


Hi ukoslov how did you change the diffuser?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

placeborick said:


> looking at this I wish I'd braved the yellow now 8)


I braved it just before xmas because the deal (used) was not refusable I have had so much admiration on how the colour suits the TTS I don't believe it, no regrets whatsoever, would I buy new Vegas Y? probably not but I love this car now. I have had 22 Audi's in may different models but this one sings.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Still not seen one in the flesh in vegas.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Still not seen one in the flesh in vegas.


Saw one just before I bought mine in November... it looked absolutely stunning, so much better than I'd ever have believed, to the point where I'd have considered it very seriously if I'd had the choice.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Jannerman said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > Still not seen one in the flesh in vegas.
> ...


I think the majority of Vegus Yellow cars came to dealers as Demo's so not too many buyers selecting it. I will say it is a stunning colour, bought mine this way at a huge reduction so not MY FIRST choice colour but hey no regrets, was down at Staples today and all the staff were out looking at and even my friend who was the first detractor finally admitted he has changed his mind. Just cleaned it this afternoon and whow the depth of the paint is amazing my neighbour came over to admire it.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

TOP COLOUR VY


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

I was sceptical about Vegas Yellow first, but my wife insisted on it and it turned out really great in flesh. One of the best, if not the best color for TT.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

My new beast :evil:


----------

